# How can you tell if a rat is too fat or too thin?



## RatsR4Life

I decided to open this thread because i think its important to make sure our little fuzzies are at healthy weight. 

I work with animals such as horses, cats, dogs and its easy to tell if they are over weight or under weight. But a rat is a little more difficult i believe. 

So how do you guys tell if they need a little extra fat or trim off a few 'grams' lol (so used to saying lbs).


----------



## xampx

I think mine are ok if they are somewhere between not being able to see their ribs, yet their bellies don't drag along the floor 

Its a tough one really. There isnt an ideal weight as it really depends on their size.


----------



## lilspaz68

There are lean rats but you will feel a thin layer of muscle over their bones. A thin rat will have prominent bones under your fingers.

Now fat, thats a toughie. The not dragging on the ground is good for young and most adult rats but most older rats lose the spring in their stance and will be flat-footed so much lower to the ground.

No rolls is my best criteria. And on that note, I have a few with rolls and too much weight.

If a rat hits near 2 years old, don't bother dieting them, a bit of weight when they are older is okay since if they get sick it will melt off of them and its better to have reserves.

I think the best course of action is having a rat not gain too much during its youth and young adulthood but then gain a bit when they hit 18-24 months. Its rats that get big too quick that have the issues in the end.


----------



## RatsR4Life

but there is an ideal weight for different sizes, like humans and animals. 

Usually rule of thumb for animals (dogs, cats and horses) is that you should be able to feel the ribs without having to dig in thier sides, and you shouldnt be able to see them. If you see the ribs, the spine sticking out, and hips visible then they are too thin.


----------



## RoRo

wanna see a fat rat, look at my ratty pictures, and you know what since the day I brought him home I have never felt his ribs ROFLH Okay no laughing matter, but yesh I have a obviously fat rat, but he's on a diet now


----------



## Learna

Not diet, lifestyle change reguarding food, lmao! I hate the word diet....^_^


----------



## ration1802

I've certainly found that the fat/thin issue isn't as clear cut with rats, as there are so many differences in body, size etc. 

For example, my older boy Jake (nakie) has been a constant source of querying statements "he's too thin! why can you see his bones"? Well, it's just him. He is a naturally sticky rat and he eats fine and his body weight, usually, is reasonably constant (although now he's getting on and less active he's starting to pile on the grams o.o)

Others, for example Ivy, have been huge from 8 months onwards. She looks mahoosive (big hips!) but she, again, maintains a constant weight that is within average limits (kinda), she's perfectly active and - so far - has developed no rolls.

I would say the best way to tell is to know the average weights for girls and boys (325-450g (girls) 450-650g (male) according to AFRMA) and if your rats surpass these averages (or you notice worrying signs prior)consider them overall - e.g, is there rolls? do they drag? what do I feed them? etc and on the other side, are they ill? what is their appetite like? is it vet check up time?. 

Keeping a monthly guide of your rats weight can tell you if they're increasing/decreasing and if a trend if noticed (aka going up and up and up) once they have reached full maturity, you can tweak their diet/excercise regime accordingly. It'll also be a good indicator of illness


----------



## beanieboo-rattles

> (325-450g (girls) 450-650g (male) according to AFRMA)


So considering luna should be near enough grown by now.. (( at about 3 months old)) 

180 is a lil low huh.. Right time to go feed her lots and lots lol ((kidding))


----------



## ration1802

Rats are fully grown at 8 months old. Little Luna has a lot more growing left to go! lol


----------



## KayRatz

If you can feel the ribs and backbone really well I'd say they're too thin. I know 'cause of my baby, she hasn't eaten on her own in days. :\


----------

